# DNM ST-10 RC Dämpfer mit Lenkerblockierhebel



## allessurfer (16. März 2007)

*DNM ST-10 RC Dämpfer mit Lenkerblockierhebel*
(ein defekter zum ausschlachten (oben) und ein intakter, den ich selbst erst ersteigert hatte (unten))

Leider passt er wegen dem zusätzlichen Luftventil nicht in meinen Rahmen  

Einbaulänge: 165 mm

Die rote Feder ist eine 750er, die schwarze war eine 600er oder 650er.

-zur Montage des Fernsteuerhebels wird lediglich ein Schaltzug mit Außenhülle benötigt

http://cgi.ebay.de/DNM-ST-10-RC-Dae...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

